# Scan on day 4????



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi, I was just wondering if it will be ok to have my scan on day 4 of AF. I have had a break from TX for the last 6 months and decided to brave another cycle. I phoned yesterday to speak to my fertility nurse who said to phone this morning for a scan if the   showed up. She did and when I phoned for my baseline scan I was told that they couldn't fit me in today and to go on Monday which  may be too late. I was really upset by this because I have really psyched myself up for this cycle and am worried that Monday will be too late. The nurse who I spoke to today (who was v.apologetic) said that there was a chance that I may have to leave it. Has anyone else had a 1st scan for IUI before starting to downreg etc.. on day 4 and been ok?

I normally have my scans on day 1 or 2.

Clairexx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Claire,

I haven't for IUI but I have for FET. When I went to for my scan originally I had a cyst (Day 1). They asked me to come back on Day 4 and it had dispersed, so they started me off on that day.

I'm not sure if it is the same for IUI but I will keep my fingers crossed that Monday is still okay for you.

Natalie x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It is possible to down reg from a day 4 but it is the absolute latest!!

Ruth


----------



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for your replies - am keeping fingers crossed but not holding out much hope. May leave it until after the summer if not or go straight onto IVF when I don't have to rely on having weekday only scans if they can fit me in.

Clairexx


----------



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Hooray my lining was 3-4mm so they have let me start my cycle. Feel very relieved but am not looking forward to injecting again - it's been 9 months  

Clairexx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well Done Claire - I will keep everything crossed for this cycle for you.

Nat x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Yah Claireabelle. I am delighted for you. 

Love
Megan


----------

